# Bull red run



## Bobbrown (Aug 1, 2020)

When do the bull reds start running at Jekyll?  Man, I hope the noise from the cutting of the Golden Ray doesn’t screw everything up.


----------



## massafibassa (Aug 1, 2020)

September through November with somewhere in-between being the best .


----------



## billdawg (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobbrown said:


> When do the bull reds start running at Jekyll?  Man, I hope the noise from the cutting of the Golden Ray doesn’t screw everything up.



i saw the cargo ship cutting was supposed to start October 1st. Boat traffic will probably be a mess. I'd be more concerned with getting in the way of all the workers than the noise. I don't think the big reds care much about anything but eating


----------



## Railroader (Aug 1, 2020)

I skipped about 10 deer season opening months to catch them big reds on the Beaches and Piers...

One opening weekend of deer season, me and my crew caught 60 Bulls in about 12 hours at the Tybee Pier...Northeaster blowing steady 25, waves spraying the rail, and sideways rain squalls.

Fishing fun at it's finest.

Had to go diggin', but it was like this..


----------



## Seanote (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice.  You must be in good shape!  A few of those and I am done for a while. I love the silver look to that Red.  Looks like fun if it wasn't too cold.  Do you use cut fish for bait?


----------



## Railroader (Aug 1, 2020)

My favorite bait is a whiting head with the mouth still moving...


----------



## Bobbrown (Aug 2, 2020)

Just out of interest, if im After bull reds and not sharks will a switch to crabs cut down on the shark bite.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 2, 2020)

I've heard the "crab for bull reds" idea forever, but I have never actually seen one caught that way...You put half a crab out off the beach or pier in my neck of the woods, and it'll be gone almost instantly, eaten by crabs and little fishies.

Fish heads still trying to breathe are the Money Bait on my coast...

Having said that, they'll eat anything when they are hot and heavy...Saw one caught on a piece of Waffle House country fried steak at the Jax Beach Pier once.

True fact...


----------



## Seanote (Aug 5, 2020)

I have never caught one on blue crab either, but have caught more then a few on fiddler crabs.  I have mostly used frozen pogies for the fall run.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 5, 2020)

Railroader said:


> I've heard the "crab for bull reds" idea forever, but I have never actually seen one caught that way...You put half a crab out off the beach or pier in my neck of the woods, and it'll be gone almost instantly, eaten by crabs and little fishies.
> 
> Fish heads still trying to breathe are the Money Bait on my coast...
> 
> ...



Folks in south LA swear by "cracked crabs" for redfish bait.

I have caught bulls on crab, live shrimp, dead shrimp, poagies and croakers.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 5, 2020)

I was there last october. They were dumping chunk rock all around the ship to stabilize it.
While we didnt slay them we caught quite a few within site of the ship. We used fresh mullet.


----------



## Rob G (Aug 6, 2020)

I like fresh cut Bluefish. Have always done well.


----------



## Bass105 (Aug 9, 2020)

A chunk of fresh cut Blue is a hard bait for a red to resist.


----------



## GLS (Aug 9, 2020)

Once the Gulf Fritillary butterflies start showing up is when the big reds are on the bars off the northern coast of Ga.  From mid-August on....


----------



## bnz (Aug 10, 2020)

My favorite baits (in order)

cut bluefish
cut mullet
1/2 or 1/4 blue crab
cut whiting

Have caught bull reds using all the above in the St Simons and St Andrews sounds and out front.


----------



## Seanote (Aug 13, 2020)

Just curious.  Do you catch the bluefish?


----------



## Railroader (Aug 13, 2020)

Seanote said:


> Just curious.  Do you catch the bluefish?



Yep, when the Big Redfish are around, the Blues will be also.  Pretty easy to catch on shrimp bites, or a gotcha plug if the water is reasonably clear...


----------



## Bobbrown (Aug 13, 2020)

Any blues hang around Jekyll fish from shore


----------



## Railroader (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes, there will be Blues in the surf at Jekyll...Catch them along with the Whiting, Croakers, and other panfish on a bait rod.


----------



## bnz (Aug 14, 2020)

Agree with Railroader.  Always bring a smaller rod when fishing for bull reds and use either shrimp or mud minnow on a 1/0 or 2/0 hook for blues.  If you are using chunk bait and feel this nibble nibble nibble with no hookups, and then reel in your bait to find it chewed up, you’re into blues.


----------



## JHF1187 (Sep 1, 2020)

We're planning on trying it this year. Any tips to what's the best area to fish. I've read pretty much any location out from a beach that has a drop off. Thanks in advance


----------

